# fleece cruze injectors



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

Has anyone seen the new fleece injectors for the cruze diesel! There 2100.. haha.. but they have a bunch of different nozzles to choose from.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Pretty much a footnote IMO until the DPF comes off....


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Pretty much a footnote IMO until the DPF comes off....


They claim that they are DPF friendly, but I agree.
I can't see the point of 100% over stock with the DPF! 
There is no way you can utilize this much extra fuel without plugging the crap out of it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I look at performance upgrades with a dpf like going to a buffet on a diet, whats the point? Since the ecm is cracked, I'm eying up the delete. I could cut out dpf, weld in new pipe no problem but it all comes down to how involved the "other stuff might be" seeing as I'd be likey to run into some minor issues being the first in USA to do it lol


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

what i dont get is they are 100% NEW but they require you return your old ones or pay 600.00 core charge thats a bunch of bull crap


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

(Sorry, this turned out a lot longer post than anticipated. I know I may not be giving any new info here, but some people may not understand the full operation of the fuel system and I was just trying to shed some light and give some insight. This may be common knowledge to everybody. If not and anybody wants a more detailed description feel free to ask) 

These engines are compression fired, which means they don't use spark plugs. Because of this, injector timing is used in a similar way to spark timing on a gas engine. So, by controlling the injector pulse timing/width you effectively control ignition timing. This is the basis for my below statement.

I believe running oversized injectors is safer for the DPF and can yield a more efficient combustion process than just tuning to get more fuel into the combustion chamber. Unlike a gas engine, the diesel injector is in the combustion chamber. This means that the fuel timing and injector dwell time are more critical. A gas engine is not effected as much by injector timing as it relies more on valve timing for fuel control(except direct injection engines).
There is a limit to how long you can leave the injector turned on and still get all the potential power from the fuel and not cause damage to the emission system. If the injector stays on too long, i.e. after the compression stroke and continues to spray when ignition occurs, the fuel doesn't completely burn and provides no real energy to push the piston down. This incomplete burning wastes fuel and also causes soot, which will clog the DPF. 
A bigger injector nozzle will get more fuel into the combustion chamber in a shorter time. This leads to more precise control of injector timing and allows more fuel to be available at the right time. This is where real, clean power is made. I feel that the bigger injectors would be a huge step in getting clean, reliable power from the CTD, even with a DPF installed. 

Another way to say the same thing:

Without doing a bunch of research and performing mathematical calculations that are above my head this is how I imagine it to play out: 

At a given rpm, lets say there is a 40ms injector pulse that yields 5cc's of fuel. With a 40 ms injector pulse the injector would be open for 4 degrees (a guess) of crankshaft rotation. 
Now if you increase the injector pulse width to 45 ms you may get 7cc's of fuel, but the injector will be on for 6 degrees (a guess) of rotation. 
If you use a bigger injector opening, you could get the same 7cc's of fuel in a shorter injector pulse, maybe 35 ms, which would allow for precise timing of the fuel spray, the injector would only be on for 2 degrees (again a guess) of rotation, and result in more power without the generation of soot. 
Bottom line, the ignition timing is the most important factor in clean power, and ignition timing is all controlled by the fuel injectors in a diesel engine. So, if you can get more fuel to the engine without effecting the timing, you get clean power!


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Plus, the transmission is also a major limiting factor. I'm certain they can tune it well beyond its capacity on stock injectors now.


----------

